

Why apples CEO met with valve games - jklartss
http://www.cultofmac.com/160760/why-apple-ceo-tim-cook-met-with-valve-exclusive/

======
jeffool
Interesting, but it's very hard to imagine Apple being MORE open than
Microsoft or Sony with their consoles.

------
aw3c2
no official statement or anything like that. the website does not look very
trustworthy. the "why" they post is pretty much what everyone else is
speculating too.

